# Orion the belt (getting no flavour)



## mcgeerj35 (18/4/16)

Hi guys im getting no flavour from this juice am i doing something wrong or what i cant tell vaped it on 3 coils witch is a twisted 26g kanthal a clapton normal one 26/32 and a normal coil but nothing yet oh and at 0.5 ohms 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hi guys im getting no flavour from this juice am i doing something wrong or what i cant tell vaped it on 3 coils witch is a twisted 26g kanthal a clapton normal one 26/32 and a normal coil but nothing yet oh and at 0.5 ohms
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



At what power were you vaping?
What atty?

If you vape another juice do you get some flavour?


----------



## stevie g (18/4/16)

Vape tongue?. I have vape tongue currently, cannot taste much of any eliquid right now.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (18/4/16)

Subox mini at about 32 wats 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (18/4/16)

Might be vapers tongue  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

